# 16 ft snow pusher



## Kmmagnu (Oct 2, 2017)

16 foot snow pusher, steel cutting edge. Will need a little bit of work as a couple corners are bent. $1000 obo


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

"a little work"?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> "a little work"?


Its a little work just to move all the crap and get it out of the hay field.


----------



## Kmmagnu (Oct 2, 2017)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its a little work just to move all the crap and get it out of the hay field.


Lol, all the crap will be moved. Cleaning up the property.


----------



## Kmmagnu (Oct 2, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> "a little work"?


Ok, will need work. Is that a better description lol. Hence the obo on the price.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Kmmagnu said:


> Lol, all the crap will be moved. Cleaning up the property.


I'm in the same boat, going to have 2 pusher boxes for sale and 2 salt spreaders. Need to clean things up, I've been collecting too long.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leolkfrm said:


> "a little work"?





LapeerLandscape said:


> Its a little work just to move all the crap and get it out of the hay field.


----------



## JD GroundWorx (Oct 3, 2017)

Where are you located at? I may be interested if you're close enough


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Location?


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Is that sold as a steel edge pusher.? Looks like it originally was a rubber edge on there, any trip springs? If not a pusher that big is gonna do some damage.


----------

